# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  NJ state police?

## Baseballer35

Does anybody know if the NJ state police test for AS? im applyinh next yrear and want to kno how long i should be off for or do i even need to be off...thanks for any info....

----------


## partyboynyc

> Does anybody know if the NJ state police test for AS? im applyinh next yrear and want to kno how long i should be off for or do i even need to be off...thanks for any info....


she just told me this afternoon as a matter of fact that you can't even take creatine b4 being tested.she gets tested soon( that's why it came up) and although they don't test for AS, some supps can pop up so if they are controlled substances

----------


## big daddy k de

i will ask for you bro i know allot of NJSP

----------


## Jack87

They do not test for juice...

----------


## TheChosen1

I spent 11 years with a local law enforcement agency in Louisiana and had gone through dozens of random drug testings, most of which I was either on AAS or ECA at the time. At no time were anything found in my system.

From my understanding, most civil service and law enforcement agencies are looking for mind altering type drugs when they conduct drug tests. To conduct a drug test for AAS would be mega expensive for the the agency. To give you a clear example of this, I was going through some major cuts 8 years ago while on ECA and, from what I understood, many of my law enforcement coworkers suspected something from it. Surprisingly, I was told that I had to take a random drug test one morning while I was on duty. So with no worries whatsoever, I went to the assigned facility and submitted a sample. Within the same week, I was told that I had another "random" drug test to take. Again, I obliged. About a week later, my rank told me that the tests did not come out and that I needed to take another. By this time, I questioned the matter and suggested that I submit only after consulting an attorney because I felt that if the facility was that irresponsible or imcompetant, the City should rely on another hospital or facility to handle such a matter. With that being said, he told me that he'll get back to me and later told me "not to worry about it". When I discussed the matter with one of my supervisors, he confided to me that another supervisor had told our ranks that she suspected me to "be using something illegal" because I had lost an enormous amount of weight in such a short period (over 60 pounds in a little less than 4 months). In fact, she suspected roids. When the ranks confronted her with the test results, she was chewed out and told that she caused them to waste my time and the City's money on tests that would not find roids in the system. And because I'd already obliged twice, they weren't about to ask me to submit a 3rd time for the more advanced testing (roid testing) since it would be more costly.

On a more careful note, I agree with *partyboynyc* because some supplements can show up as speed or marijuana (ex., ephedrine HCL, green tea, poppyseeds, etc.). So you may want to check out all of the supplements that you're using before submitting to the test.

GOOD LUCK with the job, bro. And don't forget to prepare for the physical training. That's going to be the most streneous of the training.

----------


## Baseballer35

thanks a lot for the input thats exactly what i expected but wanted to hear it from someone that already has experienced it. And trust me ill be ready for the physical training....thanks again bro....

----------

